# Ultimate finish loyalty scheme



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi guys

Let me first start off by saying "I'm not creating this post to offend anyone or the company in any way".

I've used ultimatefinish for a few years now(I did have a dry patch and went to elite,polish bliss etc) the service with UF has been great, they have been more than helpful. The site is very easy to navigate and the telephone staff are very friendly and very patient.

So getting back to the point here (still not trying to cause any hassle or wars here)
A couple of weeks ago now I received an email with promotional code for 7.5% discount, I'm currently part of the reward scheme and only a couple of £100 off 10%. 
So with my logic I thought,"my loyalty + the code they offer would = total-7.5% then -7.5%".
I rang up UF to see if there was a way to do this and the response was only one code can be used.

Thinking fair enough I decided to place the order anyway, now being at work I'd forgot to transfer money from one of my accounts to another(yes I know this is a ballache but it just means card thief can only get £100 out of my account) which forced the card to be declined.

I received a missed call from UF that day but only managed to call them back the following day, the phone operator was very nice and well spoken may I add! 

He asked if I'd like to go ahead with the payment? After thinking about the 7.5% thing over night I was kind of annoyed. 
I know most people wont be in the upper end of the loyalty bracket and the promotional codes that the people who aren't I think are great! (I'm not trying to say stop these at all)

So I asked if there was a way we can sort this as I'd returned to UF from my break and willing to continue, the response was that even if they wanted to the system wouldn't let them. 
That's fine with me, I can understand that things can't just be done.

Some conversation took place following this and in the end up the operator said he'd talk to his manager to see what they could do in this situation and he'd ask him to ring back as they didn't want to loose a loyal customer.

It's about a week later now and there's been no call back which has put me down a bit, I've really got on with these guys for years and spent£****s with them. 

So can any of my other loyalty scheme friends on here just answer:

Have you had any similar things like this?

Have you ever had any "testers" sent through as being part of the scheme?

Have you moved to any other companies and if so could you recommend a new go to site?


Thanks for reading this guys, UF I'm sorry if this puts you in a bad light at all.
I raised my point and never got a response, I'm fully aware of the "internet is the last option just ring" but that's me running around trying to find a solution.

I don't put great big orders in every week and detailing isn't my main job but it's something I enjoy which is why I'm down hearted about this situation...

Thanks in advance for the responses guys! 
(Yet again, I'm not trying to drag through the mud or be a keyboard hero here)


----------



## MikeK (Dec 4, 2015)

I do the same thing with my accounts, with the banking app it's just makes sense. 

In regards to the matter the post is about I can't help as I've never used UF. Polished Bliss is normally my go to, especially for small orders, and slims is another I use. Sorry..

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Floozy (Mar 15, 2016)

ordered stuff more than once from UF earlier this year which included Bilt Hamber products that have trigger sprays included, one missing so emailed them (and BH to check whether they ship the trigger sprays to suppliers). BH confirmed YES but even after a wiffle email from UF that the trigger spray had been shipped after the event I am yet to get the trigger spray. You might think I'm being picky but that trigger spray had been paid for. 
Using, and recommending, other retailers now...
Polished Bliss are hard to beat especially with free shipping.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Not ordered from them or any other car detailing products website but I've heard similar stories of people buying protein from the UK leading protein manufacturer (only one code being used at a time and someone ringing to pay by BACS/Card and the person on the phone being unable to process the loyalty discount). 

To be fair to UF and any other car detailer producer offering discounts/loyalty scheme is a step in the right direction and obviously can cause issues even for large companies. Profit margins in protein are very, very slim so i would expect the same in detailing products.

If it was me and I enjoyed ordering from the site, I would let it go and continue using them. 

Just my 2 pence.


----------



## Floozy (Mar 15, 2016)

sorry, my post wasn't related to a loyalty scheme; just UF


----------



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the response guys, I may use UF again later down the line.
Just at the moment I just feel a bit of a mug for being in a loyalty scheme that I could get the same discount having not of spent 1000s. Compound that with being told that they'd get back in touch regarding the situation it just seems a bit, "we can be bothered with you when you want to spend money but soon as you question something you can go to the back of the list".

I do like the company, I've had an order in the basket around a couple 100 the last week and if these guys had rang back and said "well we can throw in a couple of samples that the manufactures want us to push every now and again would that be better"?

They'd have had my custom in a heart beat.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

"Even if they wanted to the system wouldnt let them" ******
Go PB mate.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hardly any companies let you stack coupons or vouchers up. Plus you messed them around with the card thing. 

I think you're being as unreasonable as they are to be honest


----------



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

richtea78 said:


> Hardly any companies let you stack coupons or vouchers up. Plus you messed them around with the card thing.
> 
> I think you're being as unreasonable as they are to be honest


Yeah, having my card declined because i limit the amount of money in it due to trying to keep myself away from fraud once is clearly messing them around. Not the fact i'm in a bracket only reached by spending just shy of 2k. 
One being a voucher and the other being a reward isn't really stacking two vouchers....

I'll admit, that's a bite ^^
Thanks woodym3, will take the advice!


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

If they valued your custom they'd ring you back. Just go elsewhere there are plenty of options.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

So you only want opinions that agree with you? 

Why didn't you post this in their section of the forum? You want to make them sound as bad as possible to as many people as possible I think. 

You cannot expect them to double up offers. They did have to chase you for payment so that was extra hassle for them. The reason why you do it is irrelevant.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's not normal to stack up on offers. I don't know anyone in any business that does. Their own terms of the loyalty scheme actually says that it is the highest discount voucher applied, not stacked offers. 

It's also normal to offer new customers incentives to get them shopping with a company, then locked into the loyalty scheme. Promotions happen regularly everywhere. There's nothing unusual about offering new customers a one off deal. 

I'm not sure why the guy promised a call back from the manager when he had clarified the situation anyway. There doesn't appear to me there was any reason for the manager to have to phone you. He'd probably just have ran through the same stuff as before. It would be courtesy to phone back if promised, but mistakes sometimes happen. It wasn't an important reason to call, so I don't see it as a big mistake.

Looking at their loyalty scheme, I don't see anything about free samples. Is there a reason you expect them?

I genuinely don't see a big problem here at all. 

I'm not sure how you intended your post to sound, but it does come across as if you're throwing your weight about threatening the loss of custom over the issue. It sounds like blackmail when raising an issue you continously talk about leaving, having spent £xxxx and asking for alternative companies all in the same post. 

It reads to me that you don't have any basis at all to get on their back.


----------



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Basis here is:
If a company say's they'll ring you back they should.
If a company says the loyalty scheme members receive testers when the manufacturer is trying to push a product, then why haven't I received them?
7.5% isn't a new customer discount, I got it through an email and I'd been on the mailing list.

Them trying to call me back isn't me putting them out nor is them ringing me being kind to me, I'm paying for a product that is making them a profit. Me buying from them isn't them doing me a favor!

The only advantage I can see the loyalty being is if I wanted to I could place an order now and not wait till next month when the code comes out again.

I'm not dragging names through the mud here. I asked 
If People had had similar experience like this.
Who they'd recommend.
If they'd had testers.

Nor is this "black mail".I'm expressing the point that a returning customer should be be tret in a way to ensure they keep returning.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Have you read the terms and conditions of the loyalty scheme and discounts on the website? All your points are covered there.

The guy you spoke to on the phone further clarified what the situation was prior to the order being fulfilled. 

Why would you even need a further phone call from a manager when their policy is clear on their website and the guy on the phone was correct as per policy on top of that?

There's nothing worse than when you do your job correctly and someone wants to question and/or undermine you with no valid reason. It's unnecessary, causes issues, costs time and this all adds cost.

I don't understand how you feel you've been treated badly. 

I don't know of another company that double stacks offers. They also still clarified this before your ordered was completed.

All other companies have offers from time to time and we all know that too. That's why people jump in on a good offer as they likely don't have any discount elsewhere when items are full price. I'm sure the vast majority of us shop on the basis of price. 

You sound very upset over the matter as if they've done some very bad to you. The only thing I see wrong was promising a call back. However, I don't actually think there was any need to clarify the situation to you again when it's already very clear. 

I think you're being unreasonable and I don't think reading your posts that it can be extracted as anything other than blackmail. It's only thing to discuss a point in a mature fashion, it's another when your keep highlighting that your future custom is in jeopardy.

What are you expecting to happen? Other than not returning the phone call, what have they done that's really bad?


----------



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't think you understand the meaning to black mail as in this case I have no hold over them ,to then ask for anything in return.

I was expecting a phone call back, after hearing "I'll speak to the manager, see what we can do about this situation and get him to give you a call back".

I'm not having a go at UF here,in my first post and following ones I've expressed my fondness for the company and the time I've spent using them.

All I asked for is responses to three questions whilst providing a bit of background as to why i've asked.

I feel that you've taken this as a direct attack at the company,which is why your response is so strong.

I've explained countless times on this post that the 7.5% isn't an issue, I'll make clear again though what I think is.

When a company says "I'll speak to the manager, see what we can do about this situation because we don't want to loose you and get him to give you a call back"
It's courtesy to do that, even if it's "sorry we can't do anything, no testers, if you go somewhere else then we wish you luck".

There's no benefit to a loyalty scheme when customers who haven't spent the same amount of money or time as you can gain the same reward.

It might be annoying, you might feel it undermines or causes issues or costs. In the end of the day being a paying customer and asking a simple question in a polite manner isn't a bad thing. 
Just because you see it that way doesn't mean it is that way. If it was, then I'm surprised the operator didn't just put the phone down when I asked! (At least it would save money,costs,issues) 

I'm not getting at you or UF here, I've tried to gain some knowledge from this post by asking questions. I didn't generate it to argue as to what is right and wrong or to ask what other companies do with regards to promotions.

The point I've tried to make about my repeat custom being in jeopardy is.
If a company can make enough money to not take into account repeat customers then it is doing might well....


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

The fact you raised it in the general section rather than the retailers own section shows you are trying to cause problems for them. 

You aren't entitled to anything. The loyalty scheme is a bonus. They can give that bonus to anyone they want. Or no one. You can claim you aren't trying to cause them trouble but your post sounds exactly like that you are.


----------



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Arghhhh, you got me! You've seen through my crafty little plan all along! Just think, "I'd have got away with it if it wasn't for your wild conclusions"!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

PhilDc2 said:


> I don't think you understand the meaning to black mail as in this case I have no hold over them ,to then ask for anything in return.
> 
> I was expecting a phone call back, after hearing "I'll speak to the manager, see what we can do about this situation and get him to give you a call back".
> 
> ...


I fully understand the meaning of blackmail.

Taken from the Oxford Dictionary



> The action, treated as a criminal offence, of demanding money from someone in return for not revealing compromising information which one has about them:
> 
> Money demanded by a person or group engaged in blackmail:
> 
> The use of threats or the manipulation of someone's feelings to force them to do something:


So you've come on to a public forum, that you rarely use, you've started a thread in a popular section, which is the wrong section, and you've added tags to gain maximum attention. Your post and conduct reads nothing like asking a nice polite question for some feedback.

You've named the company in person and want to highlight what you feel is bad treatment. You want to company to give you money(through a discount) even though their terms and conditions are very clear, and in-line with other companies. So you are posting to show the company in a bad light on a public forum, whilst looking for the resolution to be for you to be given money. That's blackmail by definition.

What UF are doing is normal, what isn't normal is your behaviour.

All their terms and conditions of sales and the loyalty scheme are clear on their website, but you are still choosing to ignore them.

I don't feel strongly about it. I've never in my life used UF and was just trying to stop you making a mountain out of a mole hill. I'm clearly failing as you are not understanding how unreasonable you are sounding and what your demands are.

Would you stand in your local supermarket of choice and demand a further discount off your shopping?

No company is required to offer you any discount for repeat custom. Most companies don't, especially if we are only talking about a few thousand pounds over years.

They have a loyalty scheme where you've built up to 7.5% nearing a 10% discount. You get that all year round when normal customers get a 0% discount. You are getting rewarded for your repeated custom. 10% discount is quite a lot for a company to offer on a regular basis. I'd imagine most companies couldn't comfortably manage to afford those margins all the time to all customers. You are getting preferential treatment.

There's plenty of companies that do have customer loyalty schemes and offer a smallish discount all year round. Then on numerous occasions during the year they will have major sales where everyone will get even bigger discounts than the repeat customers get for the rest of the year. You'll also usually find that loyalty discounts don't apply to sale items.

I don't hear all those people getting upset about it. Everyone else appears to grasp how these loyalty schemes work.


----------



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think you're thinking to much into this, this is general chat. I've asked three general questions. None are aimed at UF putting UF in a bad light or require a response from them,so it doesn't belong in the section used to talk to them. Yes I don't post on this forum much, I view as I need but it is rare I post (can't remember that being a bad thing).

I've asked for no money, however you try to put your spin on it. I've asked three general questions, in a general chat thread.
I'd have been happy for UF to contact me about the situation following to comment on the phone "I'll have a talk with my manager to see what we can do as we don't want to loose you then he'll ring you back"

Like I said at the start I said I liked this company and listed readons why, you've chose to ignore that and decide to think I'm out to blackmail a big detailing firm.

The reason i responded with the childish comment before was to make a point, just because someone writes something on here doesn't make it true. 

Hell i could say you're a UF spy typing in here to put me in a bad light and thus try and make my post seem stupid to others.
^by the blackmail logic you've applied this statement must be true!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm utterly lost for words. It's unbelievably rare to come across someone as shortsighted as yourself. 

Good luck to UF, I think they are going to need it.


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

Phil,

As an independent impartial member of the forum, I believe its disgraceful for a reputable detailing reseller to treat their valuable customers this way. Anyone who thinks otherwise is short sighted and frankly deluded

I suggest you go to the likes of ECC or CYC for decent customer care


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

magnumsport said:


> Phil,
> 
> As an independent impartial member of the forum, I believe its disgraceful for a reputable detailing reseller to treat their valuable customers this way. Anyone who thinks otherwise is short sighted and frankly deluded
> 
> I suggest you go to the likes of ECC or CYC for decent customer care


Impartial?

Out of curiosity, how did you notice this thread and post after being inactive for 3 years?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

It's a conspiracy


----------



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

magnumsport, stop blackmailing people!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Haven't heard about ultimate finish for a long while

Just remember they always had reports of terrible customer service lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

PhilDc2 said:


> magnumsport, stop blackmailing people!


How much did you pay him to post? :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Just read the original thread, you think a company like that really care that much about one £100 order?

Nah


----------



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Kerr said:


> How much did you pay him to post? :lol:


I didn't, i just blackmailed him!!!:thumb:

It wasn't even £100, they shouldn't care at all. Ever!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

PhilDc2 said:


> I didn't, i just blackmailed him!!!:thumb:
> 
> It wasn't even £100, they shouldn't care at all. Ever!!


I'd ask for your money back, plus a few more percent compensation.

The service he provided was clearly unacceptable. He was a useless troll and stood out as being one blowing your cover.

It undermined an already bad case.:lol:


----------



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

I must say kerr, all this blackmail and case talk sounds like you've been here before...

Well played, i'll phone UF tomorrow and tell them to send you freebies!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

PhilDc2 said:


> I must say kerr, all this blackmail and case talk sounds like you've been here before...
> 
> Well played, i'll phone UF tomorrow and tell them to send you freebies!


Hey, after so many years on the Internet I sometimes come across threads like this. It cheers up my day no end.

I don't do bribes, so tell UF not to worry.

I'd start my post that I'm completely impartial, but often when you start a post like that you know........ they aren't impartial.

It's a bit like the phrase, I'm not a racist, but......... followed by a racist comment.

I've had a right chuckle tonight. Thanks.:lol:


----------



## Schneider (Jul 6, 2016)

Ive never used UF, simply because I have never liked their website design, always felt clunky to me. I use CYC all the time though, You get discount in the form of points you earn from your previous transactions. Bit like a Tesco clubcard (Of whom I actually work for) I know its not huge difference but least its something.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Understand your gripe considering the cash you've spent with them but you'll never get stacking of codes.

Loyalty is never rewarded accurately so dont give anyone it, flit between whoever is doing the best deals at that particular time.


----------



## Mike206 (May 25, 2008)

I completely understand why you are annoyed. Not so much over the phone call, but the fact that I could get the same discount (someone who has never used the site), as you (a loyal customer who has spent a hell of a lot of money with them). 

Clean Your Car, and Polished Bliss are my usual sites. I think it's time you tried somewhere new.


----------

